# Techway TW008 cordless battery random orbital



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

I just bought this kit from the local Techway supplier.. couple of friends who do detailing as profession use these and they have been very happy with machine. Techway gears are industrial/professional tools

It accepts normal polishing pads from 180mm up and has a normal pad velcro attachment etc.

http://www.techway.com.tw/products/products_show.php?pid=90&cid=7
:thumb:


----------

